
Show HN: IP-Api.io – Geolocation by IP - awesomeowen
https://ip-api.io
======
bwasti
The pricing is a bit confusing:

€10/m for 100k queries €45/m for 300k queries

Can I just make 3 accounts and save €15/m?

~~~
zamadatix
Agreed, €25/m makes much more sense for that tier than 45. And to be honest
why even have 3 tiers if for an additional 8% on the second tier you get 3.33x
more anyways?

------
petercooper
This looks really nice and the landing page is great. I love that they have
code demos right there.

I currently use and love [https://ipdata.co/](https://ipdata.co/) which is
very similar in terms of features and pricing so I see no compelling reason to
move, but it's great to see more entrants into this space especially if it
causes more innovation and data types to be added.

~~~
kreetx
I just tried to get an API key at ipdata.co, but their onboarding could use
some work: I registered, got some error, but still a verification email came.
Clicked on the link, but now can't find a way to continue - either login or
get a key some other way.

EDIT: nevermind, they send it through email..

------
coderholic
If you're looking for an IP geolocation API you should also check us out at
[https://ipinfo.io](https://ipinfo.io) \- we're free for up to 1k req/day,
handle over 12 billion requests per month, and have been around for over 6
years. You can play with our data on our homepage, and for the free plan you
don't even need a token, just `curl ipinfo.io`

We also have APIs to get IP ranges for companies, to get domains hosted on the
same IP, and more. See
[https://ipinfo.io/developers](https://ipinfo.io/developers)

------
codezero
MaxMind is ridiculously cheap, and has solid public metrics on their own
accuracy. What is this bringing to the table?

~~~
nodesocket
Does the default MaxMind GeoIP provide isProxy: false, isTorNode: false,
isSpam: false, isSuspicious: false though?

~~~
saurik
No, but those kinds of flags are typically provided by DNSBL APIs.

~~~
tpetry
Which dnsbl provide this data? Have been searching for it for a long time.

~~~
mobilemidget
Here is a nice list of all sorts of dnsbl sources,

[http://multirbl.valli.org/lookup/12.23.34.56.html](http://multirbl.valli.org/lookup/12.23.34.56.html)

------
aboutruby
> Free plan ‐ 12000 queries per month

That's nice. Maybe a free plan without an API key would be nice to try without
registration.

Also you might want to integrate it to geocoder ip lookup:
[https://github.com/alexreisner/geocoder](https://github.com/alexreisner/geocoder)

~~~
kreetx
For the free plan the API key is probably needed to count how many requests
you do. Free plan without entering a credit card on the other hand would be
great. :)

------
derN3rd
We use IP-api.com and have unlimited queries for 15€/month. Worked pretty well
for us

~~~
mobilemidget
Just curious, do you have an estimate of average queries per month or day you
are actually using at them?

~~~
derN3rd
We have around 2.1 mio queries per day, because we cache ip-loc data locally.
otherwise it would be around 30-50 mio q/d

------
carolarouge
I find monthly billing of usage based services to be very user unfriendly:

* I pay for 100,000 queries even though I made only 50,000.

* I need to upgrade as soon as my usage goes over the plan limit. And then, I need to remember to downgrade.

Be fair, charge by usage.

~~~
awesomeowen
Fair point. I'll check if such setup will work with Paddle.

------
mohitmun
How does tools like this work? Is it triangulated by pinging from different
location?

~~~
shanehoban
From what I understand, which admittedly is not much, I believe it is actually
a database lookup service that references sections of; or perhaps the whole IP
that has been previously recorded as from country X.

I think countries themselves have ranges of IPs allocated to them, but again,
not my area of expertise.

~~~
q3k
No, countries don't have ranges allocated to them. RIRs (ARIN, RIPE, AFNIC,
APNIC) do, and then they distribute those blocks to LIRs (ISPs) in their
coverage area. However, now with IPv4 block exhaustion, it's common to port
old PI v4 address space across RIRs, or for RIRs to donate blocks to
eachother, so there isn't any guarantee about address mapping to continents
even.

You can always use `whois` on an IP address from a command line to get all the
public records about it that you need. This will have information about the
RIR, LIR, and potentially end-user of the block.

~~~
shanehoban
Ah I see, interesting, thanks!

------
happppy
How it works at backend? Where do you get all this info from? I am really
curious.

------
mjmasn
Well I hate to be the bearer of bad news but the capital of Wales is not
London...

~~~
mobilemidget
is_in_european_union: true,

that one is still correct? ;)

~~~
martin_a
Nobody really know that. Could change any day.

------
yodon
Off by 61 miles (Country and State are correct)

~~~
tsukurimashou
Completely off for me, it says "Venezuela" my IP is from France

------
timvdalen
Cool! The flag images don't seem to work.

~~~
awesomeowen
Thanks, fixed!

